# what spirt goes in stroganoff



## mattyb (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, everyone could you tell me what spirt you put in stroganoff because i've always put brandy in it but my manager saids vodka so does another chef. It would be good to hear what you think:lips: 

Thanks 

Mattyb


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Well I've always used red wine.. Just my thoughts, but I don't think I'd like it much with vodka..


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Think I have seen brandy? but vodka just doesn't sound right? Have to admit I am just starting to cook with vodka.


----------



## morffin (May 4, 2006)

..........try sherry wine next time.....


----------



## dinerminer (Feb 24, 2006)

Since the dish has a Russian origin, I can see where they are getting the vodka from, although classical recipes do not use vodka, or any spirit for that matter. I like to use white wine and a little vinegar in the deglazing, it really helps bring out the acidity of the sour cream.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

With mushrooms, I just love a touch of sherry. That goes for my Stroganov, as well.

Heck, as I recall from my research for historical authenticity for a Russian colonial re-enactment, Stroganov isn't even very Russian. So, don't feel TOO bound to Russian spirits.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, if I'm thinking correctly the Italians use Vodka for cooking more than the Russians. I believe a boatload of Russian vodkas was seized in an Italian port (for some sort of non-payment of debt or something). The spirit was not to the taste of the local authorities so chefs were employed to come up with uses for the cargo. I think. 

No if only I could up with a sauce for that bottle of Cenar under the sink..


----------



## purecream (Apr 23, 2007)

I've always used Brandy. Although, being a beef dish, I cant see how red wine cant be used.
JMHO


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just because something has a Russian sounding name doesn't mean you have to use a Russian spirit.

and...

Changing a spirit doesn't make something "authentic" or regional.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

red wine, maderia, brandy......not necessarily in that order, usually what I have around or/& am in the mood for.


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

Sherry. Sherry adds a great base flavor.


----------



## mattyb (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey, Thanks guys wish me luck on telling my boss lol:lips:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Never saw the point. Always depend on stong onion/beef stock flavors...mushrooms...sour cream. I make this with a version that is vegetarian (mushrooms, onions, celery and tofu) and is brilliant. 

I suppose you could use brandy. Vodka seems kind of ... I dunno...uck.

April


----------



## carrot2502 (Jan 7, 2007)

For me, stroganoff is not complete without the brandy. Vodka? The very idea is yuck!


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

no alkohol at all.
tips of beef tenderloin, sliced onions, sauteed to a VERY light brown, sour cream, seasoning. and that's it.
no mushrooms, tomatoes, that has been all added in much later....
as side, pan-fried potatoes, sliced thicker than a match but thinner than MacD fries...


----------



## petetall33 (May 8, 2007)

use red wine....sear the beef, degalze with red wine, finish with your mushroom cream sauce. no need for the agressive brandies and sherries...let the beef , mushrooms, and cream lead the flavor profile....not about the liq.


----------



## jappy (Dec 5, 2006)

hey guys,
we do strogonoffs that are pretty popular around, though they arnt at all original.
its a lot mushroons with julinees of other veggies(zuccini, carrots n even broccoli) sauteed in olive oil, delazed with white wine, bechemel (no veloute like we are supposed to use), sour cream, parsley, finished with a little parmeasan n butter.

:chef:japvir
Kolkata, india


----------

